# Lathe Back Stop



## metaler (1 Feb 2017)

The video I am making public this week is a back stop for the lathe. Whilst one of the lesser used lathe accessories I find it invaluable for the occasional project, often making a task easier, or more accurate, especially when identical parts are being made. 

A link to the video can be found on my website at this page. http://www.homews.co.uk/page92.html 

Harold


----------



## liamscanlan (1 Feb 2017)

Thanks for this Harold (and for all the help you give/have given throughout the years). I will be making one! Also, I just want you to know how much all of your efforts are appreciated!
Liam


----------

